# Update 2.0.3 (Kindle 2)



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

I was updated this afternoon to 2.0.3 (327610024).  Anyone else??


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This is the first I've heard of it. Have you noticed any changes at all?


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Kindle Convert said:


> I was updated this afternoon to 2.0.3 (327610024). Anyone else??


Haven't received it yet, but I seem to get it about 2 days from the first day it is released.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

No...actually, the only reason I thought to look was that I had set My Kindle next to me on the table and it was in "sleep" mode...a few minutes later I glanced over and it was sitting on my Home Page and no one had touched it.  Prior to this, I had Whyspernet on and was looking some things up in the Kindle Store and was on CNN.   My last update happened kind of the same way, so I went into my settings to see...and sure enough!  I'll post if I notice anything...I'm cooking dinner and helping kids with homework so it might be later in the night before I get to explore it much.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, did you have the screensaver hack on yours when you updated, and did it cause any issues if you did?


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

No, I never did put the screensaver hack on my K2, which probably explains why I'm one of the first to get the update because usually, I seem to be one of the last to get them.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Not available for manual download yet. I suppose a "darker text" update is out of the question at this time.
> 
> But hey....Tolkien books are available now so miracles do happen in Kindle-land!


The next miracle I'm hoping for is folders... A girl can dream, can't she?


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Folders and darker text *swoon*


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindgirl said:


> Folders and darker text *swoon*


Ah, that would be a perfect Kindle world!


----------



## mel5051 (Apr 8, 2009)

Update  Kindle 2.0.3(327610024) is being released in batches...


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry Luv, I'm not seeing any folder options or any other obvious changes so far.


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

Gosh!  Can Amazon tell us what the updates are?  Is it that classified?  Is it a government thing?


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm glad to see this coming down the pipe as well, but it would be really great if it actually came with release notes.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

I linked to a description of how to get it manually, with a reminder to uninstall personalized screensavers and font-replacements before the Kindle is updated, latest personalization to be uninstalled first.

My entry is at http://kindleworld.blogspot.com/2009/04/kindle-2-firmware-update-203-coming-in.html
and I mention it because I hope also that some will enjoy the little graphic I chose for it ;-)

- Andrys


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I wonder why the manual down load does not show up sooner.
sylvia


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Hrm... I removed the screensaver .04 hack and it left the two files in the root directory of my Kindle along with the file I used to remove it.  The hacks seems to have been disabled, so is it safe to just delete those three files?

To be a bit more specific, these three files are called framework.mario.conf.new, framework.mario.conf.orig, and framework.mario.conf.uninstall.  I just realized that since I didn't have hidden files showing until -after- installing the hack, that maybe these are supposed to be there?  Can anyone confirm that? ><  Thanks!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

So before getting the updates do you have to remove the screensaver hack? If so how do I remove it? Has anyone gotten the new updates without removing the screensaver hack?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

There should be a file included in your .zip that you used to install the hack called an uninstall file.  This one should uninstall it in the same manner as you installed it and should be covered in the .txt files as well.  If you don't have the .zip anymore go to the settings of your Kindle and see what version you have and redownload it.


----------



## tedsan (Mar 3, 2009)

Before people get excited, there are absolutely no differences at the microscopic level between fonts under 2.0.2 and 2.0.3. Sorry!

It would be nice to get release notes like those provided with every other software update in the world....


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Is this only for K2, or do us K1'ers get it as well?


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting about this.  I so rarely have Whispernet on these days so I wouldn't have know about it otherwise.  

I do wish Amazon would let us know that they will be downloading updates and what those updates contain.  I'd rather not wade through all the postings on the CS thread on the Amazon boards to find out....

But I will eventually get the update and probably won't notice it anyway.  I am just totally being petty this morning!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

When we talk of updates we should specify in the title of the thread whether it is fir K1 or K2.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I could be way off base, but doesn't the update number coincide with the Kindle?  Like a similar update for the Kindle 1 would be 1.0.3?  I could be wrong though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> I could be way off base, but doesn't the update number coincide with the Kindle? Like a similar update for the Kindle 1 would be 1.0.3? I could be wrong though.


That's correct. Current Kindle 1 version is 1.2, unless they've sent out an update I don't have. 

Betsy


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Does anyone know how long after they start rolling it out they make it available for manual download?


----------



## lostknitter (Feb 5, 2009)

Well that figures, I finally got the ScreenSaver Hack on my Kindle Sunday. My impeccable timing strikes again! Jeni


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm so glad I saw this thread.  I usually keep Whispernet off so I turned it on just now and the update came through.  No idea what the changes are.  The text looks darker to me but maybe it's just my imagination.


----------



## Elena (Mar 16, 2009)

OK, I'm trying to uninstall my screensaver hack from my Kindle.  I did all the steps (copied the "Update_kindle2_restore_default_screen_savers.bin" to the root of my Kindle2, then went to the "Settings" page) until I got to the part where I press "Update Your Kindle".  That selection was just grayed out.  So now I just have that file sitting on my Kindle, the hack can't (hasn't) be uninstalled.  What do I do?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Elena said:


> What do I do?


Not worry about it?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Elena said:


> OK, I'm trying to uninstall my screensaver hack from my Kindle. I did all the steps (copied the "Update_kindle2_restore_default_screen_savers.bin" to the root of my Kindle2, then went to the "Settings" page) until I got to the part where I press "Update Your Kindle". That selection was just grayed out. So now I just have that file sitting on my Kindle, the hack can't (hasn't) be uninstalled. What do I do?


Is anyone positive that you can't get the update without uninstalling the hack?


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I know nobody wants to hear this but this is exactly why I never "hack" anything.  Especially for something as trivial as a screensaver.  At best, it causes unecessary hassle...at worst, it can ruin your device.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

kari said:


> Is anyone positive that you can't get the update without uninstalling the hack?


Yes, positive. Hacks must be uninstalled before updates can be installed.


----------



## Elena (Mar 16, 2009)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I know nobody wants to hear this but this is exactly why I never "hack" anything. Especially for something as trivial as a screensaver. At best, it causes unecessary hassle...at worst, it can ruin your device.


Being the big Worry-Wart that I am, this is not making me feel any better...


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Elena said:


> Being the big Worry-Wart that I am, this is not making me feel any better...


I am sorry. I don't want you to worry. It is a widely used hack and I am sure someone will figure out a solution.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I know nobody wants to hear this but this is exactly why I never "hack" anything. Especially for something as trivial as a screensaver. At best, it causes unecessary hassle...at worst, it can ruin your device.


Same here - I'm a big chicken and would rather play it safe. LOL I'm sure there is someone who can help you figure it out, Elena.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> Yes, positive. Hacks must be uninstalled before updates can be installed.


Thanks - I had no idea. Now I really don't see the point in putting hacks on there if it means missing the updates.....or at best having to remove it each time one is available?? Sorry, not worth it.


----------



## Elena (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks, I'll just try and do some yoga breathing exercises, put the Kindle aside for awhile... LOL  If I ever do figure this out, I promise, promise, promise never to hack my Kindle again!


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't gotting the 2.0.3 updated yet, I still have the 2.0.2 version.  has anyone notices and different yet.  Kindle 2 has now have had about the same number of updates as the kindle 1 has had in over a year.  I hope I get the updated soon.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

I have no updates!  I am still at the original version of 2.0.0.  I tried to do a manual update but didn't figure it out.  I really hope I get this one.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Saylorgirl said:


> I have no updates! I am still at the original version of 2.0.0. I tried to do a manual update but didn't figure it out. I really hope I get this one.


Saylorgirl

Do you have a screensaver hack on your kindle, I hear that the screensaver hack pervent the updated. If you do try removing it and see if that helps. If that doesn't help or if you don't have a screensaver hack, try calling kindle cs to see if they can help you with get the updated.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

jah said:


> Saylorgirl
> 
> Do you have a screensaver hack on your kindle, I hear that the screensaver hack pervent the updated. If you do try removing it and see if that helps. If that doesn't help or if you don't have a screensaver hack, try calling kindle cs to see if they can help you with get the updated.


No, I have don't have the screensaver hack! If I don't get this latest one I will give CS a call. Thanks!


----------



## Elena (Mar 16, 2009)

Elena said:


> OK, I'm trying to uninstall my screensaver hack from my Kindle. I did all the steps (copied the "Update_kindle2_restore_default_screen_savers.bin" to the root of my Kindle2, then went to the "Settings" page) until I got to the part where I press "Update Your Kindle". That selection was just grayed out. So now I just have that file sitting on my Kindle, the hack can't (hasn't) be uninstalled. What do I do?


I figured out my problem. All is well in the world! Here is what I wrote on the Tips, Tricks & Troubleshooting board:
_Whoo hooo! I figured it out!  I found that the original file "Update_kindle2_user_screen_savers.bin" was still located in my Kindle, so I guess since I put the other file in too, it was just canceling itself out. I trashed the original file and the uninstall went through! Phew! This was was too much worrying for me to handle, I have decided not to continue hacking my Kindle anymore. I want to keep it healthy and happy. Cheers!_


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I can't see going out of my way to install an update when I don't even know what it does. It's not like my Kindle is suddenly going to stop working if I don't update..

I'll update when something that should work doesn't (like purchases), or until I see some release notes that compel me to get it.

It's frankly more likely that an Amazon update is going to hose my Kindle than a little screensaver hack


----------



## ladynightshade (Apr 2, 2009)

akjak said:


> I can't see going out of my way to install an update when I don't even know what it does. It's not like my Kindle is suddenly going to stop working if I don't update..
> 
> I'll update when something that should work doesn't (like purchases), or until I see some release notes that compel me to get it.
> 
> It's frankly more likely that an Amazon update is going to hose my Kindle than a little screensaver hack


Hoo-Rah


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The screensaver "hack" at this point couldn't possibly be any simpler (short of Amazon getting off their asses & adding a process out of the box!), and it's not going to brick the Kindle.  There is virtually no danger to a K2 with this setup--and the included text file actually walks you through the entire process.  It even mentions the files talked about earlier that are "left behind" and how to handle them:

From the README file:

After the update, the update bin will be gone, but there will be two new
files in the root of your kindle: "framework.mario.conf.orig" and
"framework.mario.conf.new"  You can delete these if you want, they are
simply copies of the config file (before and after) the screen saver
directory was changed in it.

Just took mine off temporarily to coax the update across. One look at Edgar Allen Poe was all I needed to remind me of why I use the hack!  LOL  I'm not the techiest or bravest person around when it comes to these things, but for me, the "risk" involved is many times outweighed by the ability to customize a device I look at all day long.

Is it a nuisance to have to remove it to push through an update?  Sure it is.  Took me a whopping 60 seconds to hook the K2 up to the Mac, move across one file, undock the K2 & tell it to reset itself.  Putting it back takes about the same amount of time.  Well worth the time expense in my book to not have Jane Austen glaring at me.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

This is WRT people trying to uninstall their hacks. I was messing around with the font hack, and decided I just wanted the text back to the way it was originally. So I did the uninstall bin file, which was fine.. but there were files there in the root directory of the kindle which I didn't want, and I wasn't totally convinced it was exactly the way it was before. So I copied my documents folder to my computer (I don't have any music or audio books, and I only have about a dozen books, so it was fast), reset the kindle to factory settings (or whatever that option in the menu is called), then dragged the docs folder back to the kindle, and everything was all better. It did still have the 2.0.2 update - I wasn't sure it would. Anyway, it seems like this would be a simple way to uninstall any and all hacks you might have installed.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Nobody seems to be able to tell me if the framework.mario.conf.new, framework.mario.conf.orig, and framework.mario.conf.uninstall files should be in my root directory on the Kindle.  I'm not sure if these showed up due to using the screensaver hack or if they only showed after because I asked to see hidden files.  And has anyone found a direct download for the update yet?  It's driving me crazy waiting for it to update by itself when I'm not even sure it will due to those three files.  Thanks!


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

ack! I was just getting ready to leave and I picked up my Kindle and:


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> Nobody seems to be able to tell me if the framework.mario.conf.new, framework.mario.conf.orig, and framework.mario.conf.uninstall files should be in my root directory on the Kindle. I'm not sure if these showed up due to using the screensaver hack or if they only showed after because I asked to see hidden files. And has anyone found a direct download for the update yet? It's driving me crazy waiting for it to update by itself when I'm not even sure it will due to those three files. Thanks!


Scheherazade, those two files are from the screensaver hack and you can remove them.

From Readme.txt in the hack software:
After the update, the update bin will be gone, but there will be two new files in the root of your kindle: "framework.mario.conf.orig" and "framework.mario.conf.new" You can delete these if you want, they are simply copies of the config file (before and after) the screen saver directory was changed in it.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply!  I also seem to have the screensaver folder despite uninstalling the hack.  I guess it doesn't delete it and just tells it to point to the original source for the screensavers.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Does anybody know if it will cause a problem with future updates if you skip an update?  I'm wondering if it's worth the trouble of uninstalling my screensaver hack to get some unknown functionality that no one can detect with any certainty.  The only compelling reason is that you must keep up to date to get future updates.


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

akjak said:


> I can't see going out of my way to install an update when I don't even know what it does. It's not like my Kindle is suddenly going to stop working if I don't update..
> 
> I'll update when something that should work doesn't (like purchases), or until I see some release notes that compel me to get it.
> 
> It's frankly more likely that an Amazon update is going to hose my Kindle than a little screensaver hack


Amen, akjak.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

PJ said:


> Does anybody know if it will cause a problem with future updates if you skip an update? I'm wondering if it's worth the trouble of uninstalling my screensaver hack to get some unknown functionality that no one can detect with any certainty. The only compelling reason is that you must keep up to date to get future updates.


I was curious about this one too. I have run into computer update problems because of missing steps.
sylvia


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, I got my 2.0.3 update last evening.
I have not been able to find a change yet.
If you want to believe that the screen is better, you can convince yourself that it is.
Mine is pretty good anyway.  And 2.0.2 did make it better.
It seems as if page changes are again a little faster - but that could be wishful thinking again.
Hope we find out sometime what this one was.


----------



## tedsan (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi folks,
I stand corrected. V2.0.3 does in fact change the fonts slightly!
I am in the process of evaluating exactly what changes were made. You can see some initial pictures here:
https://sites.google.com/a/etccreations.com/kdesignworks/Home/v203-font-changes

More details to follow...

Update: 11:30am EST.
Upon further review of the images, there appears to be NO uniform difference between the v2.0.2 and v.2.0.3 updates. The difference I was seeing varied from screen update to screen update. The rendered reading fonts of all sizes appeared EXACTLY the same from my original 2.0.2 test images to those just acquired with 2.0.3.

Update: 11:46am EST.
I had a screen grab of my font comparison page from before the 2.0.3 update. I compared this with a v2.0.3 screen grab of the same page then used Photoshop to take the difference between the two images. There is definitively no difference in the data contained in the screen grab. This test is on the binary data, so there is no room for error due to rendering differences.
Note that they could still have changed something in the way the screen is refreshed, but they have definitely not changed the fonts. My comparison image contains regular, italicized and bolded fonts of a variety of sizes and every pixel is numerically identical.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I wasn't planning to install the update. However, my Kindle started acting funny today. It wouldn't go into sleep on it's own. I hooked it up to my computer and there was the update file...

So I ran the uninstall for the screen saver hack (I had to take off the update first to get it to run properly) and then ran the update. It's back to working normally. I don't see any differences.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I wasn't planning to install the update. However, my Kindle started acting funny today. It wouldn't go into sleep on it's own. I hooked it up to my computer and there was the update file...
> 
> So I ran the uninstall for the screen saver hack (I had to take off the update first to get it to run properly) and then ran the update. It's back to working normally. I don't see any differences.


Is the update available at the Amazon site for manual download yet? I'm not seeing it but just want to make sure. I haven't received the automatic one yet and I removed the font hack yesterday to wait for it.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I haven't gotten the update yet either.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I wasn't planning to install the update. However, my Kindle started acting funny today. It wouldn't go into sleep on it's own.


Just noticed this as well..... I read some this morning, and when I picked it up a little while ago it had not gone to sleep.... Guess it's time to uninstall the hack....


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I received the update this morning.  No noticeable differences, but I haven't had much time to check it out yet today.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> Is the update available at the Amazon site for manual download yet? I'm not seeing it but just want to make sure. I haven't received the automatic one yet and I removed the font hack yesterday to wait for it.


I think this is the link. I got it from MobileRead.

http://cde-g7g.amazon.com/FionaCDESe...ndle_2.0.3.bin

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?p=434445


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

I was just going to skip the update because I did not want to uninstall by screensaver hack and the update did not seem to do much. But, then I was reading here and elsewhere that the kindle will still download it when the wireless is on. It will not function properly, so you will _still_ have to uninstall the hacks and install the update anyway. So, I figured just get it over with and did a manual install after removing the hack. Reinstalled the screensaver hack and all is well.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

sbell1 said:


> I was just going to skip the update because I did not want to uninstall by screensaver hack and the update did not seem to do much. But, then I was reading here and elsewhere that the kindle will still download it when the wireless is on. It will not function properly, so you will _still_ have to uninstall the hacks and install the update anyway. So, I figured just get it over with and did a manual install after removing the hack. Reinstalled the screensaver hack and all is well.


Where did you find the .bin file for the manual update? I don't see it on Amazon.com yet.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> Where did you find the .bin file for the manual update? I don't see it on Amazon.com yet.


DD, the link is in my last post here. (2 posts before)


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

PJ said:


> Does anybody know if it will cause a problem with future updates if you skip an update? I'm wondering if it's worth the trouble of uninstalling my screensaver hack to get some unknown functionality that no one can detect with any certainty. The only compelling reason is that you must keep up to date to get future updates.


My Kindle shipped with 2.0 on it. It never would automatically update so I finally manually updated it to 2.0.2 recently. There appeared to be no issues with functionality but I'm wondering if that ultimately was the cause of it not updating automatically. NOTE I live in an extremely strong signal area and have no hacks installed at all (yet). However, since Amazon is so tight lipped on what the upgrades actually do/fix it going to be virtually impossible to tell but I would think each successive upgrade should include all fixes that preceded it.

I'll wait a bit and see if 2.0.3 comes through automatically and let you all know (if I remember  ).


----------



## tedsan (Mar 3, 2009)

Modified: turns out this won't work. No rolling back of versions allowed.
Oh well, so much for the quest for knowledge!

Original:
Does anyone have a copy of the 2.0.1 or 2.0.2 bin files? 
I'm trying to run controlled experiments on the screen displays between different versions but both my K2's are already updated to 2.0.3
Thanks,
Ted-san


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

tedsan said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the 2.0.1 or 2.0.2 bin files?
> I'm trying to run controlled experiments on the screen displays between different versions but both my K2's are already updated to 2.0.3
> Thanks,
> Ted-san


Will you be looking at the lightness of the gray?

It occurred to me that shifting the lightness of the gray background up was a concern for them because
it might also shift the font lightness too. In front of windows, my font seems a bit lighter than it was before,
but it's not a prob because my screen seems lighter too. Amazing what wishful thinking can do to one's mind and perceptions. In normal indoor lighting it's easy enough to read.

(I've now posted blog pics of Sony PRS-505 next to my Kindle, from visiting Target, and also a photo of
my Amazon-forum posting to you the other day ready for the Send-button from the diem sum house.)

I DO have the 2.01 bin file. I believe the 2.02 bin file is still on Amazon's site at
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200324680

Will email you the 2.01


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

I got an error last night about the update and today found my Kindle discharged (probably didn't sleep poor li'l thing). So I turned off the wireless and gave 'er a little charge (just enough to get through the uninstall). I uninstalled the screensaver hack according to the instructions. Then put 'er back on life support (power) and turned on the wireless and put 'er to sleep (she needed it, poor baby), but just for a second. Then I woke 'er up and did a Sync and Check for Items. After that the Update Your Kindle was available again so I did that and voilà I had version 2.0.3 no manual update copy required.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I removed the hack, but the Update Your Kindle was grayed out, even though the Update binary had been on my Kindle before I removed the hack. It did not update right away after it went to sleep, but I bought a book about ten minutes later, and the update occurred automatically right after the book downloaded.


----------



## katsim (Apr 19, 2009)

I just got my Kindle last week, and when I look at what version I have, it just says 2.0. I tried downloading the 2.0.2 they have available on amazon and followed all the instructions, but the option to update does not appear. I go to Home; press menu; go to settings - and there is no option to update, not even grayed out (before or after I placed the update file on the Kindle). I did their little 'have wireless on, sleep it, turn it back on' idea for turning on the updates, nothing happened. Any ideas, Kindle gurus?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Shizu said:


> DD, the link is in my last post here. (2 posts before)


Thanks, Shizu. Got it. How does MobilRead get it before Amazon puts it out?


----------



## katsim (Apr 19, 2009)

Never mind me - Amazon must be afraid of the power of the boards.... ten minutes after I posted, I looked over, and my Kindle was updating. Go figure!


----------



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

Didn't want to wait any longer for the update since I missed my screensavers, so I manually updated to the new version. Updated just fine, still don't see what major changes this update did but I'm glad to have my own screensavers back.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> Thanks, Shizu. Got it. How does MobilRead get it before Amazon puts it out?


I have no idea. Inside leak from Amazon?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

> In front of windows, my font seems a bit lighter than it was before,
> but it's not a prob because my screen seems lighter too.


I don't think it's your imagination because I'm seeing this too. I almost prefer it the other way. The text is definitely more crisp, I could sort of see where the font would go to lighter shades of grey at the edge before, but now everything is uniform. I also used to get some lines that would show more darkly than others about midpage, but again they are smooth and uniform now. It feels to me like this actually made the font smaller and it's definitely lighter, but the background is lighter, too. I never had a problem with either before so it's taking me some time to adjust. I always felt the slightly variated greys in the text made it look like it was actually printed on paper which I kind of liked.


----------



## Basketmaker Amy (Apr 1, 2009)

I just received a replacement Kindle 2 (for the sun fading issues) and has 2.02 on it.  I have tried to go to the link to do the manual update and get an "internal error" page.  How long should I wait before I contact CS?  I really miss my screen savers!

Thanks,
Amy


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Basketmaker Amy said:


> I just received a replacement Kindle 2 (for the sun fading issues) and has 2.02 on it. I have tried to go to the link to do the manual update and get an "internal error" page. How long should I wait before I contact CS? I really miss my screen savers!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amy


If you go to the Settings page and click Menu, is the "Update your Kindle" option available? You might try that first.

When I received my 2nd replacement it had 2.0.1 on it and I had to manually update to 2.0.2.


----------



## Basketmaker Amy (Apr 1, 2009)

The "update your kindle" is greyed out so I am not able to do that.  Thanks for the suggestion.  

Amy


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Basketmaker Amy said:


> I just received a replacement Kindle 2 (for the sun fading issues) and has 2.02 on it. I have tried to go to the link to do the manual update and get an "internal error" page. How long should I wait before I contact CS? I really miss my screen savers!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amy


It is available again now.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I removed the hack, but the Update Your Kindle was grayed out, even though the Update binary had been on my Kindle before I removed the hack. It did not update right away after it went to sleep, but I bought a book about ten minutes later, and the update occurred automatically right after the book downloaded.


Mine just got the update right after I downloaded a book too. I wonder if more active kindle with the Wispernet when the new update is available will get the update faster.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I am still waiting for my update. I keep getting sample books and even bought a few yesterday but nothing. I hate leaving the Whispernet on all the time. 

EllenR


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

EllenR said:


> I am still waiting for my update. I keep getting sample books and even bought a few yesterday but nothing. I hate leaving the Whispernet on all the time.
> 
> EllenR


I haven't received it yet either, Ellen. I've had my K2 plugged into power for two days with Whispernet on and downloaded some samples.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

To be honest, I haven't taken the time to figure out how to get my computer to recognize my Kindle. I guess I should bite the bullet and do that so I can get this over with.

EllenR


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

While reading the last post I decided to "Sync & Check for items".  It downloaded for a while and then updated to 2.0.3.  It might just be me but the type does look darker, although I never thought it looked light since my K2 is my first Kindle....
jp


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Well Sync and check didn't work for me for some reason but now I am awaiting a replacement anyway soooooo...

EllenR


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I was turning the Wispernet on, off, and "Sync & Check for items" many times this past few days but didn't get any update until today right after I downloaded the book. Maybe it was just timing...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I've stayed away from this thread because as everyone knows, I never get updates in a timely fashion and I get frustrated! So I just decided to not even enter the conversation. However, I just turned the Whispernet on (for the first time in a few days), downloaded a few samples, and turned it off. After ten minutes, my Kindle went into screensaver mode, then about 3 minutes later, it starting updating itself, without any intervention from me. The update took a few minutes, my K restarted itself and it appears that everything is working normally. Just an FYI.

L


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

Leslie got an update? Before me??  No update yet here, have had Whispernet on quite a lot as I am on a pre-vacation sample download and book buying binge.  *Sigh*


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I've stayed away from this thread because as everyone knows, I never get updates in a timely fashion and I get frustrated! So I just decided to not even enter the conversation. However, I just turned the Whispernet on (for the first time in a few days), downloaded a few samples, and turned it off. After ten minutes, my Kindle went into screensaver mode, then about 3 minutes later, it starting updating itself, without any intervention from me. The update took a few minutes, my K restarted itself and it appears that everything is working normally. Just an FYI.
> 
> L


Leslie, did you turn it off (as in power down) or put it to sleep? I'm getting really restless here too. I must be last on the list for updates!!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I STILL haven't received mine.  Does the order in which you receive updates have to do with your purchase date?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

traceyreads said:


> Leslie got an update? Before me?? No update yet here, have had Whispernet on quite a lot as I am on a pre-vacation sample download and book buying binge. *Sigh*


Miracles happen...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

DD said:


> Leslie, did you turn it off (as in power down) or put it to sleep? I'm getting really restless here too. I must be last on the list for updates!!


I just let it go to sleep. I didn't even put it to sleep, just let it happen on its own.

L


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I just let it go to sleep. I didn't even put it to sleep, just let it happen on its own.
> 
> L


Ok. I've had the Whispernet on, connected to power cord, and put to sleep for two days now. I even downloaded some samples today. Still no update.

I'm concerned because when I received this K2 (my second replacement), it still had the 2.0.1 version of the update on it and would not update itself for several days. I finally had to put 2.0.2 on it manually. The "update your Kindle" option was always greyed out as it is now. I'll give it the weekend and then I guess I'll have to call CS if it doesn't update itself.

*Update:* Thursday 12:35 PM EST - still no update for me!

*Update:* Saturday 09:11 AM EST - still no update for me! Anyone else still not have it?

*Update:* Monday 4:15 PM EST - Update 2.0.3 downloaded automatically to my Kindle!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This actually doesn't sound abnormal to me, DD.  With the Kindle 1, when we got an update, the Kindles updated themselves over several days, it was quite a gap between the first updates being reported and some of the Kindle updates.  I think Leslie was one of the last, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This actually doesn't sound abnormal to me, DD. With the Kindle 1, when we got an update, the Kindles updated themselves over several days, it was quite a gap between the first updates being reported and some of the Kindle updates. I think Leslie was one of the last, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. Patience is not my strong suit.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This actually doesn't sound abnormal to me, DD. With the Kindle 1, when we got an update, the Kindles updated themselves over several days, it was quite a gap between the first updates being reported and some of the Kindle updates. I think Leslie was one of the last, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


I sure was!

L


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I just un-installed my custom screensavers and restored the defaults, then I turned my wireless back On. After that I went to shop in kindle store from my K2 looked around a bit and then put my K2 to sleep about 4minutes later my K2 started updating itself and then restarted. When I checked it was updated to 2.0.3  , then of course I reinstalled my custom screensavers. 

I dont notice any changes so far, the text might be a little darker but that also could just be in my head as wishful thinking. 

Please post if you do get the update and if you notice any for sure changes!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I also just uninstalled my screensaver hack, turned on the wireless, sync & checked twice, second time it said item downloaded, went to settings & updated....something installed, checked that I did in fact have 2.03....I did, reinstalled the screensaver hack and I'm back in business in a couple of minutes.

Bonus:  I thought I might have to recopy my personal screensavers back onto the kindle, but no they were still there.  

As far as what the 2.03 update did, who knows.  I can't tell any difference.


----------



## ear (Apr 16, 2009)

I removed the hack, installed the update and then restored the hack.  At the same time, I added some new photos.  But, for some reason, I can't get any of the new images to show up.  I did a total restart of the kindle thinking that would help but it hasn't.    Is there a trick to adding new images?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DD, I know you have the font hack on your Kindle. If the font hack is anything like the screensaver hack, you will not be able to update until you uninstall the hack. There's a chance the BIN file has already downloaded to your Kindle already and is sitting there waiting for you (It may not be there too..Just depends)

You may want to uninstall the font hack, wait for the Kindle to update and then reinstall.

If you DON'T get the update for a few days..I wouldn't worry about it. I see NO difference with this update, just as I haven't seen any difference with ANY update.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Mine updated the other day. My question is why all the updates and they don't tell them what we are getting them for. It would be nice to know exactly what they are supposed to do since I can't see any difference.
Kdawna


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> DD, I know you have the font hack on your Kindle. If the font hack is anything like the screensaver hack, you will not be able to update until you uninstall the hack. There's a chance the BIN file has already downloaded to your Kindle already and is sitting there waiting for you (It may not be there too..Just depends)
> 
> You may want to uninstall the font hack, wait for the Kindle to update and then reinstall.
> 
> If you DON'T get the update for a few days..I wouldn't worry about it. I see NO difference with this update, just as I haven't seen any difference with ANY update.


Thanks, luv. I did remove the font hack as soon as I heard there was an update available. It's been a couple of days. No bin file there yet. I checked. I'm going to try to exercise some patience (hard for me!) and wait through the weekend. I really don't want to install it manually unless I have to because I want to make sure everything's working OK with this replacement Kindle.

Meanwhile, I've been reading on my K1. I really miss that font hack. It was great.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Mine finally updated today while I was at work... and I uninstalled the hacks the first day there was an update.  I also left my whispernet up constantly.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindgirl said:


> Mine finally updated today while I was at work... and I uninstalled the hacks the first day there was an update. I also left my whispernet up constantly.


Ah, so there's hope for me yet! Thanks.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

DD said:


> I really miss that font hack. It was great.


What is this font hack?? What exactyly does it do? What are the differences? How can I get it? TIA


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> What is this font hack?? What exactyly does it do? What are the differences? How can I get it? TIA


This thread has all the information you need:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5687.0.html

L


----------



## veeboo (Apr 9, 2009)

I uninstalled the font hack and manually installed the update (no change to me either). But I read that there was a version of the screen saver hack that doesn't interfere with the updates. Anyone know which one that is?

It would be a pain for the next update to have to uninstall the font AND screen saver hacks.. the screen saver hack- I can live without but the font hack is really a must have!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL! I've read this thread a couple of times this week. I would go to settings on my Kindle & saw that it hadn't updated, but then I usually only put on the whispernet once weekly. I had no problem finding the upgrade words faded out on the K1, but on the K2, I would look at the settings & not see anything, until I just read here that you have to go to the menu to check. LOL!! Duh!   So after putting on the whyspernet, my sample didn't show up right away, so I did the check & sync. Got sample. Checked the settings. It was the same. I didn't wait for the Kindle to go to sleep. Went to menu & saw the Upgrade Your Kindle in dark letters. I clicked on that & about 1-2 minutes the upgrade was done. I got it!!! Now, my question as it applies to clicking on the Upgrade Your Kindle - Did I need to have my whyspernet on in order to upgrade or would it upgrade as well if I turned my whyspernet off?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Toby said:


> LOL! I've read this thread a couple of times this week. I would go to settings on my Kindle & saw that it hadn't updated, but then I usually only put on the whispernet once weekly. I had no problem finding the upgrade words faded out on the K1, but on the K2, I would look at the settings & not see anything, until I just read here that you have to go to the menu to check. LOL!! Duh!  So after putting on the whyspernet, my sample didn't show up right away, so I did the check & sync. Got sample. Checked the settings. It was the same. I didn't wait for the Kindle to go to sleep. Went to menu & saw the Upgrade Your Kindle in dark letters. I clicked on that & about 1-2 minutes the upgrade was done. I got it!!! Now, my question as it applies to clicking on the Upgrade Your Kindle - Did I need to have my whyspernet on in order to upgrade or would it upgrade as well if I turned my whyspernet off?


I think it downloads the upgrade when the Whispernet is turned on, but does the actual install when the whispernet is off.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

From the one K1 update, I don't think it cares about WN on or off for installing the update.  Mine is pretty much always on.  But it was asleep.  'course, K2, could be different. . . . .

Ann


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

My update definitely installed while whispernet was turned on.  I didn't actually see it download, but it couldn't have downloaded more than 45 minutes before it installed itself.  I'd been reading (with whispernet turned on) and put my K2 down to fix dinner.  I looked over at it less than an hour later to discover the screensaver was off and it was on the home page.  When I looked, I was to version 2.0.3.

I had only uninstalled the screensaver hack earlier that afternoon, and I reinstalled it after I saw it update.  My version is now listed as 2.0.3 SS+0.4.  I'm assuming the SS is the screensaver hack version 4, but it could be part of the Kindle version number.  Anyone know off hand?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Mine says Version 2.0.3+UFHack 0.1

The hack must be for the fonts since I don't have the screensaver hack installed.

L


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine says Version 2.0.3+UFHack 0.1+SS 0.4


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks!! I'll have to take a look at mine again. I've never done any hacks for mine. Is Amazon giving us hacks to change the fonts?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Toby said:


> Thanks!! I'll have to take a look at mine again. I've never done any hacks for mine. Is Amazon giving us hacks to change the fonts?


No, not Amazon. One of our members here: Ted-san. You can read more here:

https://sites.google.com/a/etccreations.com/kdesignworks/Home/displaytechnologies

We also have a few threads on the topic:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5687.0.html

and:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7233.0.html

L


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

I still haven't received the update. I tried the manual update, but it only went about 1/4 of the way through and I got an error saying the update failed. I contacted CS and I was told by TWO different CS people that there is no update 2.0.3. I know everybody here isn't hallucinating - so what gives? Could this be a trial update of some sort that only some people are getting? Did anybody else have a problem with the manual update?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Customer Service people are probably the last people to know about anything. In fact, they don't actually _know_ about things, they read solutions off the computer screen. If it's not there, it doesn't exist. They may as well have TTS on the computer when you call in. It sometimes takes weeks for updates to roll out to everyone if the installed base is are enough. Don't worry about it. It doesn't change a lot, anyway. My Kindle received it, and it's no big deal. I can't even see a difference.

Mike


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Customer Service people are probably the last people to know about anything. In fact, they don't actually _know_ about things, they read solutions off the computer screen. If it's not there, it doesn't exist. They may as well have TTS on the computer when you call in. It sometimes takes weeks for updates to roll out to everyone if the installed base is are enough. Don't worry about it. It doesn't change a lot, anyway. My Kindle received it, and it's no big deal. I can't even see a difference.
> 
> Mike


Hope mine comes through soon. Sick of looking at ugly dead authors. CS asked me about the screensaver hack, but I told him it wasn't installed. It's not right now - but it will be as soon as the update goes through.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

vermontcathy said:


> This is WRT people trying to uninstall their hacks. I was messing around with the font hack, and decided I just wanted the text back to the way it was originally. So I did the uninstall bin file, which was fine.. but there were files there in the root directory of the kindle which I didn't want, and I wasn't totally convinced it was exactly the way it was before. So I copied my documents folder to my computer (I don't have any music or audio books, and I only have about a dozen books, so it was fast), reset the kindle to factory settings (or whatever that option in the menu is called), then dragged the docs folder back to the kindle, and everything was all better. It did still have the 2.0.2 update - I wasn't sure it would. Anyway, it seems like this would be a simple way to uninstall any and all hacks you might have installed.


I wasn't able to get the 2.0.3 update. My Kindle was receiving a download from Amazon and it told me it was updating, but afterwards I had the same version and I had a strange file showing in my root directory. (FWUO_update-02-309510017-327610024.bin55881.partdldtmp) I tried doing a manual install but it would only go about 25% then I'd get an error telling me the update was unsuccessful. I used your method and reset to factory conditions. Guess I'll leave whispernet on for awhile and see what happens. I called Amazon CS and they tell me there is no update 2.0.3. so I didn't get any help there!!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Laurie said:


> Sick of looking at ugly dead authors.


I know this bothers some, but I'm not sure I've ever paid any attention to the images that show up in sleep mode.

Mike


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Leslie!


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

I didn't have the screensaver hack and i haven't received the update.

Edit:  Too funny...not long after I posted, the update installed at about 1:00 PM.


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

PJ said:


> *snip I uninstalled the screensaver hack according to the instructions. did a Sync and Check for Items. After that the Update Your Kindle was available again so I did that and voilà I had version 2.0.3 no manual update copy required.


This is what I did since I didin't want to wait to send it. I wanted my screensavers back.. LOL & then I was reading about the font hack... off to try that now 
(font hack looks real complicated though


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Still no update for me. Amazon website shows the current update as 2.0.2.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

The update bin they have at Amazon kindle support page says 2.0.2 but when you download it, it is Update_kindle_2.0.3.bin. I wonder why Amazon haven't update their website as latest is 2.0.3...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

klrodrigues said:


> This is what I did since I didin't want to wait to send it. I wanted my screensavers back.. LOL & then I was reading about the font hack... off to try that now
> (font hack looks real complicated though


The font hack is even easier than the screensaver hack. The toughest part is deciding which one to use.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Shizu said:


> The update bin they have at Amazon kindle support page says 2.0.2 but when you download it, it is Update_kindle_2.0.3.bin. I wonder why Amazon haven't update their website as latest is 2.0.3...


how did you think to do this? I have been watching that for awile awaiting a change. With your note I tried it and yes it updated. wow now I have to think about a font hack I may not try that. 
Sylvia


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> The font hack is even easier than the screensaver hack. The toughest part is deciding which one to use.


Which font did you end up choosing?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> Which font did you end up choosing?


For now, the Helvetica2. I like the look. I compared it to little luv's K1 and it was much easier to read. You?


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> For now, the Helvetica2. I like the look. I compared it to little luv's K1 and it was much easier to read. You?


I was using Droid, until Ted-san offered the Helvetica 2 - that one is the clearest and cleanest IMO.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

but to have to uninstall for updates? I may try it yet there are not too many updates. 

It took my a bit on the screensavor hack on my KK and I immediately returned to original as I did not take to the decal skin ....

Sylvia


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I finally got my update today.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> I was using Droid, until Ted-san offered the Helvetica 2 - that one is the clearest and cleanest IMO.


Thanks for the head's up. I was using Droid, too, but you are right, Helvetica2 is better.

L


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Thanks for the head's up. I was using Droid, too, but you are right, Helvetica2 is better.
> 
> L


You're welcome!


----------

